# Light leak effects



## jake43 (Jan 1, 2010)

Can someone tell me the possible effects of light leaks during flowering?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jake43 (Jan 1, 2010)

bbqchip said:


> hermies.....


and that's it, no loss in potency or yield?


----------



## hardroc (Jan 1, 2010)

*Do a search on hermie's and find out what they are*


----------



## bbqchip (Jan 1, 2010)

jake43 said:


> and that's it, no loss in potency or yield?


hermies will cause loss in potency and yield.


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 2, 2010)

Can also result in plants not flowering... Light leaks aren't hard to fix. Order some plastic off ebay or other site for like 20 bux. Problem solved.


----------



## nanskies (Jan 2, 2010)

doesnt flower...causes hermi if flowered...uneven light...loss of stealth...uneven plants...more heat...less lumens....skinny airy buds


----------



## nanskies (Jan 2, 2010)

jus get some spacklings/nail hole filler for a $1


----------



## Xare (Jan 2, 2010)

It can add time to your overall flowering time. 

When light gets to a flowering plant in its dark period the photosensitive flowering hormones are disrupted.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jan 2, 2010)

jake43 said:


> Can someone tell me the possible effects of light leaks during flowering?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 let me say this in my last grow i had more light leaks than you can imagine i know i did and at the time could do nothing about it i flowered my girls for just over 8 weeks never had a problem no slowed growth no hermies i also screwed up my 12/12 light cycle about 5-6 times no prob..now by no means am i saying its ok to do it, dont if you can help it but i am saying very small leaks didnt hurt mine great smoke and yeild of my plant..lots of people push the boogie man therory on here fix it if you can keep going if you cant..ive since fixed mine with the liquid nails like the person said above it does work great..Peace pot prosperity..


----------



## FumarConDios (Jan 2, 2010)

this is an excellent topic, i too would be interested in finding this out. The reason for this is that in nature it is never really dark (depending on location) considering the moonlight. Im sure this would vary at different times of the year and conditions around the plant.


----------



## riddleme (Jan 3, 2010)

Light leaks cause hermies = pure myth

if it was true all MJ grown outdoors would be hermies

I do not use a sealed room, plant grows in the living room by the tv (she likes NCIS, by the way) lights off at 6 during the news, I don't turn room lights out either,

Never had a hermie


----------



## NavySupra (Jan 3, 2010)

I had some weird growth break out of the top of my cola on my last flowering plant. It looked like it was starting to grow new veg shoots out of the top of the plant. Now could light leaks through closet doors cause that? The lights in the room would be turned on different times in the morning before the plants woke up and sometimes would be on well beyond when they would go to sleep.

There was some minor hermi, but that plant had a very stressful life prior to flowering.


----------



## cutman (Jan 3, 2010)

i have light leaks and never had a problem. but i do keep it as as dark as i can. i dont think nothing more than moon light will not hurt even then.


----------



## jake43 (Jan 7, 2010)

lovin420 said:


> your an idiot


That should have be "you're an idiot" 


those in glass houses....


----------



## Snak (Jan 7, 2010)

My first two grows have been hit with unexpected light leaks (leaving the bedroom lights on during dark phases, checking out plants at midnight due to uncontrollable anxiety) and they experienced no ill effects.

Although if you leave your HPS on for two days straight during flowering, I can imagine how stuff like that would cause a hermie. But an incandescent bulb from across the room doesn't seem enough to convince a plant that it is daytime.

Plants growing naturally in the wild have to put up with the light from the moon, as well as the occasional lightning strike. So I wouldn't freak out if your plants get a flash of light now and then.


----------

